# Question for Genetic Experts....!!!



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Can Recessive white birds have black nails ?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope, Recessive white cuts all pigment from the bird causing the toenails to go white.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Nope, Recessive white cuts all pigment from the bird causing the toenails to go white.


Thanks buddy


----------

